# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Kết thúc chuyện Conan

## thuty

Ông trùm thực sự không phải là tiến sĩ Agasa như bấy lâu nay thiên hạ đồn thổi. Trùm là ông bố của Shinichi, Suyaku Kudo. Ông này đã thiết kế một quả cho con mình teo nhỏ vì sợ nó nhúng mũi vào chuyện làm ăn, ai ngờ thằng con teo nhỏ rồi lại càng máu làm liều. Kết thúc là ông này đồng ý trả lại nguyên hình cho cậu con với điều kiện phải lên làm trùm thay ông ta. Vì yêu Ran và muốn lớn nhanh để lấy vợ nên Shinichi nhận lời. Shinichi sau đó lấy Ran làm vợ và làm trưởng chi nhánh băng áo đen ở Nhật, ông bố làm sếp tổng ở Mỹ. Mười mấy năm nước Nhật sống trong yên bình, công việc các thanh tra như Megune giảm hẳn, ông này cho rằng đó là vì sự biến mất của thằng "nặng vía" Conan, thằng này chạy đến đâu chết đến đó. Nhưng nước Nhật cũng chẳng vui mừng được lâu vì thằng ku mới ra đời. Shinichi và Ran sinh được ku cậu tên là Shikocho Kudo (xin không cho - cứ đòi).

Năm ku cậu Shikocho Kudo 16 tuổi, vào cấp 3, ông Suyaku về ở ẩn, chỉ chuyên tâm viết sách trinh thám kiếm xiền, cho Shinichi và Ran sang Mỹ làm sếp, Shikocho thì ở lại Nhật và có bạn gái tên là Run (thì hiện tại của Ran), con gái ông thám tử hết thời Vomobo (vợ mới bỏ). Lúc này trung bình nước Nhật cứ 3 ngày là đi 1 người , ở những nơi Shikocho và Run đi lại. Một hôm, Shikocho theo dõi 2 tên băng đảng áo đen thì bị phát hiện và bị cho 1 lều thuốc teo nhỏ. (Chú thích : 2 thằng áo đen này là con của Gin và Vođka tên là Lúa Mới và Nếp Vàng, nguyên là 2 thằng này thấy tên các loại rượu từ cao cấp đến rẻ tiền đều bị các bô lão trong tổ chức lấy hết, cả sếp Shinichi cũng phải lấy tên Bia Hà Nội. Trong đợt về Việt Nam thực hiện âm mưu đen tối : bán sách trinh thám của ông Suyaku. Sau vụ làm ăn lớn bán được 1 mẻ cho bà đồng nát về nhóm lò, 2 thằng hí hửng vào quán nhậu, uống được 2 loại rượu trên thế là lấy tên luôn).

Đây cũng là màn kịch của Shinichi. Rút kinh nghiệm, loại thuốc teo nhỏ này được Shinichi cải tiến, chỉ cần chơi 10 chai Bia Bến Thành là lớn như cũ (Shinichi mong con mình sau này lấy tên là Bia Bến Thành). Tiếc là Shikocho ko biết uống rượu nên đành chịu. Sau khi teo nhỏ, Shikocho không thèm lấy tên Conan nữa mà lấy cái tên oai hơn gấp nhiều lần : Cocain.

Lúc này nước Nhật lại chao đảo, con trai ông Megune làm thanh tra phụ bố mà công việc cũng không xuể. Lí do là Cocain đi đến đâu, người chết đến đấy. Ngày nào may thì chết 1, bình thường thì chết 2, còn hôm nào Cocain hứng lên đi chơi lung tung thì còn chết nhiều hơn nữa.

Nói tóm lại là sau khi vài ngàn người die để Cocain trổ tài, cậu này mới lại đi vào kịch bản cũ của Shinichi, làm trùm băng áo đen. Rồi thằng con, cháu, chắt, chút, chít... của Shikocho có tiếp tục kế nghiệp bố và ông nội nó hay không, cái đó còn tùy thuộc vào việc bác Aoyama muốn cho bộ truyện này kéo dài bao lâu

----------


## thongxanh

hâm à ông kia  :Embarrassment:

----------


## namutehy

Không đỡ được với bố này.

----------


## yeuhanoi

: :cuoi: , kết thúc rất có hậu

----------

